# Law runs a Gauntlet



## Beyonce (Dec 8, 2014)

_Location: Grassy Plain Field
Intent: Bloodlusted, however makes the best decisions (Same for his opponents)
Distance: Sizeable Distance (Still in eyesight)

*S1: With Full Heals
S2: Without Heals*

*1) Weakling Trio
2) Middle Trio
3) Sanji
4) Zoro
5) Luffy
6) Jinbei
7) Boa Hancock
8) Pekoms
9) Baron Tamago
10) Bobbins *

*Can he clear?*_​


----------



## Luke (Dec 8, 2014)

Scenario 1: Stops at Luffy. Despite Luffy's piss poor feats since Fishman Island, I still give him the slight edge over Law given his portrayal. 

Scenario 2: He stops at Zoro.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 8, 2014)

S1: Stops at Hancock () 
S2: Stops at Zoro


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 8, 2014)

Luke said:


> Scenario 1: Stops at Luffy. Despite Luffy's piss poor feats since Fishman Island, I still give him the slight edge over Law given his portrayal.
> 
> Scenario 2: He stops at Zoro.



How does Luffy have better combat portrayal than Law?


----------



## Luke (Dec 8, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> How does Luffy have better combat portrayal than Law?



I didn't specify combat portrayal. I said portrayal. 

Luffy is the main character. While Law has undoubtedly _looked _stronger than Luffy, that doesn't necessarily mean he is. It's hard to make a valid argument for Luffy based off of how badly he's been written, but my gut tells me he's about to prove himself against Doflamingo. 

It's an extreme difficulty fight regardless, and I can understand both points of view.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 8, 2014)

Luke said:


> I didn't specify combat portrayal. I said portrayal.


I never understood why people take story portrayal into account during battle matchups. It has no place IMO. Combat portrayal, Overall hype, and Combat feats are what matter.



> Luffy is the main character. While Law has undoubtedly _looked _stronger than Luffy, that doesn't necessarily mean he is.


What do you mean? The only way we can compare them directly is by their on panel accomplishments/feats. There is a reason for Oda showing Law being better. I don't understand how you can arbitrarily refer to Luffy's MC status as a means for him winning in a match. We know eventually Luffy will be better, but as of now there is no reason for Luffy to be > Law, especially when all current evidence points towards the opposite.


----------



## Luke (Dec 8, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> I never understood why people take story portrayal into account during battle matchups. It has no place IMO. Combat portrayal, Overall hype, and Combat feats are what matter.
> 
> 
> What do you mean? The only way we can compare them directly is by their on panel accomplishments/feats. There is a reason for Oda showing Law being better. I don't understand how you can arbitrarily refer to Luffy's MC status as a means for him winning in a match. We know eventually Luffy will be better, but as of now there is no reason for Luffy to be > Law, especially when all current evidence points towards the opposite.



I don't see why you shouldn't take it into account. Sure, it's not as important as what you listed, but in the end, it  definitely does matter. Onigumo has the feat of cuffing Marco, but there's a reason we don't go around saying he's Top Tier, and it's mostly because of his, and other Vice Admirals, overall portrayal in the story. 

One of the things that makes me give Luffy the slight edge over Law is the fact that he trained with Rayleigh, while Law implied he was going to take it easy for a bit before entering the New World. This obviously isn't some major indicator of anything huge, but it's a small point in Luffy's favor. Most of it honestly is just...as dumb as it sounds, gut feeling. 

I understand why people would give Law the win. By every right, from what we've seen thus far, Law should beat Luffy. I've just got a feeling that Luffy has the small edge right now. Not much substantial evidence to back it up until we see how he does against Doflamingo.


----------



## Datassassin (Dec 8, 2014)

For now, Law unfortunately has better portrayal than Luffy, so he would manage to defeat him and I see most of Jinbe's power coming from Fishman Karate rather than amazing-haki, so he beats him too. In both scenarios Law stops at Hancock.

EDIT: ahhhh wait I'm underestimating Zoro. Without heals Luffy may win.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 8, 2014)

Scenario 1: Clears (assuming he's healed after each round)
Scenario 2: Stops at Zoro


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 8, 2014)

Luke said:


> I don't see why you shouldn't take it into account. Sure, it's not as important as what you listed, but in the end, it  definitely does matter.


It doesn't really matter now. It matters to the progression of the story. We know Luffy will win most of his fights vs villains, but there are plot circumstances which allow him to do so (losing to Croc twice and learning his weakness before beating him, needing Usopp to revive him in EL). In these fights were are just taking into account their combat abilities, making Luffy's MC status irrelevant. 



> Onigumo has the feat of cuffing Marco, but there's a reason we don't go around saying he's Top Tier, and it's mostly because of his, and other Vice Admirals, overall portrayal in the story.


This is a flawed argument. First off cuffing an offguard Marco is a good feat, but it isn't really indicative of top tier skill. We know as readers Marco was heavily invested in saving ace, and mid war with some admirals. The best VA's should atleast be Mid High Tier (current M3 level), and you're crazy if you don't think current Luffy would be able to slip some cuffs on Marco. 

Second the feat in of itself isn't enough to pit them at top tier. We need a cumulative outlook, and VA feats just don't correlate with the top tier. 



> One of the things that makes me give Luffy the slight edge over Law is the fact that he trained with Rayleigh, while Law implied he was going to take it easy for a bit before entering the New World. This obviously isn't some major indicator of anything huge, but it's a small point in Luffy's favor. Most of it honestly is just...as dumb as it sounds, gut feeling


. 
I mean that's cool and all but it really just allowed Luffy to compete in the NW. Sure he's one of the best teachers but what has he done so far from just the training? Not much. He's gonna need experience to master his haki, and skillset, which he seems to lack right now given his performance vs Dofla so far this arc. His Haki arms struggled to block a kick, while Law's COA blocked a nasty 5 Colored string blow. Law went out and fought in the NW and was strong enough to get a bounty increase, and Shichibukai title. 




> I understand why people would give Law the win. By every right, from what we've seen thus far, Law should beat Luffy. I've just got a feeling that Luffy has the small edge right now. Not much substantial evidence to back it up until we see how he does against Doflamingo.


Ok, I see.


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Dec 8, 2014)

S1: He wins 1-6, Hancock can go either way whoever gets hit first loses. 

S2: Zoro, if he plays his cards right he has a small chance of making it to Luffy


----------



## Gohara (Dec 9, 2014)

*Scenario 1*

1. Law wins with around high difficulty.

2. Law wins with high to extremely high (closer to high than extremely high) difficulty.

3. Law wins with around high difficulty.

4. Zoro wins with around high difficulty.

5. Luffy wins with around mid difficulty.  Maybe mid to high difficulty.

6. Law wins with high to extremely high difficulty.

7. Hancock wins with mid to high difficulty.

8. Law wins with around high difficulty at most.

9. Law wins with around high difficulty at most.

10. Assuming that Bobbins is Big Mam's First Mate, Bobbins wins with low to mid difficulty.

*Scenario 2*

He stops at Robin, Brook, and Franky.

Of course, this is all just IMO.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 9, 2014)

Gohara said:


> *Scenario 1*
> 
> 1. *Law wins with around high difficulty.*



I know it's your opinion and all, but how is Law high diffing the *Weakling Trio?*


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 9, 2014)

S 1: Stops at Luffy or Boa Hancock . IMO , Law >=< Luffy aka could go either ways. And i see Hancock stronger than M3/Law

S 2: Stops at Zoro. Weakling Trio and Middle Trio wount do enough to make a difference in Sanji match ups but Sanji will give enough pain to make it count in Zoro match ups.


----------



## Amol (Dec 9, 2014)

Scenario 1: He beats upto Zoro. With Luffy currently it can go either way though after DD fight it will turn to Luffy's favour. Comparing one character who has gone all out and one who barely had any fight (but has better hype comparatively) to begin with and then saying this character has better portrayal is idiotic. 
Issho bet on Luffy to defeat DD when he had seen Law in action is more than enough proof for me that he views Luffy as stronger. Not to say Luffy is going to do heavy lifting against DD now with Law being armless. I see this as Oda's way to portray Luffy's superiority(admittedly by small margin).
Jimbei has shown comparable speed to Gear 2 and I view him as bit stronger than Luffy/Law. 
Hancock high diffs him. Not sure about BM pirates .
Scenario 2: Without any heals I see him beating Sanji with high to extreme diff and Zoro low diffs him.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 9, 2014)

S1: Stops at Luffy.
S2: Stops at Zoro.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 9, 2014)

S1: Could go either way with Zoro if he passes he stops at Luffy.
S2: Stops at Zoro for sure.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 9, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> I know it's your opinion and all, but how is Law high diffing the *Weakling Trio?*



I personally don't view current Chopper as being one of the three weakest Straw Hat Pirates.  So, I don't see him being close to as far below Law as Usopp and Nami are.  With Usopp and Nami helping as support- including planning and setting up techniques and traps- it won't be as easy to avoid Monster Point Chopper's blows.  So, I think that will give Law quite a bit of difficulty.  He also has to avoid being dealt blows by Usopp and Nami from afar, so that's a lot he has to avoid.  So, I don't think that he'll win without being dealt any blows, and he'll likely expend at least around a good deal of energy IMO.

Overall I think that he still has the decisive edge, though, and individually I think that he can defeat Usopp and Nami without much of a problem and Chopper without too much trouble.


----------



## maupp (Dec 9, 2014)

LAw vs Zoro is 50/50. Law vs Luffy = Luffy wins.

SO scenario 1, He either stop at Zoro or if he get past him he definitely loses against Luffy
Scenario 2 he definitely stops at Zoro.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2014)

if you dont have haki or speed (or some DF wierd powers) there is no way you can survive law
s1; 

*law mid diffs weak trio*..usopp and nami can give him trouble from outside his room range..and they can avoid getting into it by all costs, be it brook or chopper as the 3rd weakest trio, he will distract him from close range but would easily be cut in half by law due to lack of haki+speed. *if the weakest trio was chopper, nami and brook (which is most likely true) then law will low diff them.*

*law mid to high diffs middle trio*... its hard to fight robin and franky you know, also *if we consider usopp a mid trio, and brook and chopper to be weak trio, then this team of ranged people (robin, franky and usopp) will give law really hard battle (med high diff).*

*law high diffs sanji*. pretty much clear here.

*law extreme diffs zoro*, or at worst scenario *zoro extreme diffs law*. i cant tell 100% yet

*luffy high high - extreme diffs law*.

*law extreme diffs jinbei*...imo, jinbei is between post timeskip sanji and zoro.

*can go either way vs hancock high diff*, leaning toward hancock due to speed and agility advantage. though both devil fruits are haxed up.

idk about big mom guys, *if they are all around jozu or marco levels then they can high diff law*. *The strongest among the 3 (probably bobbins) can even mid diff law at most i suppose.*

s2.
he gets to about *90-85% from the weak trio (chopper, brook and nami)*, then *middle trio (usopp, robin and franky) drop him to a 45-40%*, *either sanji finishes him off or he goes to zoro semi dead and gets no diffed there,* but he is *NOT* passing zoro.

*note: the middle trio (franky, robin and usopp) are stronger than sanji imo.*


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Dec 9, 2014)

I wonder what a Bobbins gauntlet would look like


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> I wonder what a Bobbins gauntlet would look like



lol maybe wb or shanks crew...who knows.


----------



## tanman (Dec 9, 2014)

Feats only? Law clears.
Hype? Stops at Luffy.

Without heals? Sanji or Zoro


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 9, 2014)

@Don Usopp & @Gohara

I don't see Law taking either one high diff or even mid diff
Having keep up with Dolfa's attacks while weaken proves he can think quick enough to dodge their attacks individually, and especially since it's a grassy plain, shambles dodges easily. Weakling 3 aren't getting outside of room considering the distance is still visible distance. And the fact Law can make his rooms enormous. 

Law low diff at worst


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> @Don Usopp & @Gohara
> 
> I don't see Law taking either one high diff or even mid diff
> Having keep up with Dolfa's attacks while weaken proves he can think quick enough to dodge their attacks individually, and especially since it's a grassy plain, shambles dodges easily. Weakling 3 aren't getting outside of room considering the distance is still visible distance. And the fact Law can make his rooms enormous.
> ...



weakling 3 being chopper, brook and nami will only get low diffed or mid diff at max...but mid 3 should push law to mid or high diff at max....and since its a grassy plain, i dont see law switching himself with anything unless there has been some destruction from franky's bullets/laser or robin's giant hands....with law distracted by the 2 of them usopp should be able to get out and do some support with his plants and explosions from far, while robin hindering him with hands and franky rapidly attacking. law wont be able to do anything against them easily.

the strawhats really get underestimated sometimes...we still didnt see them do their best, but we seen the best that law have...so if we speaking feat-wise then law can do alot more than others.

btw is the fight law vs the trios individually or all 3 at once?...that makes a big difference.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol

the weak trio get auto blitzed, and chopped up into many pieces. There is virtually nothing they can do to stop it. Law is fast enough to best Vergo, Slice up Trebol from Mid Game, Fight with Smoker, etc. None of them have haki and can do nothing against his slash similar to Tashigi. It's an unholy stomp.

Law doesn't even need his sword.

Law still Low- Midd diffs without his DF.


----------



## tanman (Dec 9, 2014)

1v1 Law will definitely beat the weakling trio, Hancock, the Middle Trio, Sanji, Jinbe, and Zoro. And that's roughly the order of how difficult I see each fight being. With the Middle Trio, I'm counting on excellent teamwork.

Luffy, Pekoms, Bobbins, and Tamago are totally up in the air.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> _Location: Grassy Plain Field
> Intent: Bloodlusted, however makes the best decisions (Same for his opponents)
> Distance: Sizeable Distance (Still in eyesight)_​


_





			1) Weakling Trio
		
Click to expand...

Law Wins no diff, both scenarios.



			2) Middle Trio
		
Click to expand...

Law Wins Low Diff in both Scenarios. Mid diff possible for scenario 2 pending on if Robin's on her A-Game.




			3) Sanji
		
Click to expand...

Law Mid diff. 




			4) Zoro
		
Click to expand...

Law Wins in a High diff Iado Slash to the death. Spatial Manipulation too much for Zoro. Shambles GG.




			5) Luffy
		
Click to expand...

It's possible for Law to win the no heals scenario 2, as Luffy doesn't have the Haki feats to defend but Law should be tired as hell, and combined with facing G2, should be enough to put him down. It would still be mid - high diff, considering how 2 chapter ago Law was performing against DD.

Law wins if gets healed. High Diff.



			6) Jinbei
		
Click to expand...

Law will be out of juice, no question if somehow managed to beat Luffy in the last scenario. Jinbei punches a bunch and low - mid diffs Law.

Fresh Law beats Jinbei Mid - High Diff.




			7) Boa Hancock
		
Click to expand...

Hax vs Hax. It all depends on who's Haki is better. For right now Hanock gets the benefit of the doubt due to her hype and portrayal. She'd prob win Mid - High Diff.



			8) Pekoms
9) Baron Tamago
		
Click to expand...

I personally see them as some of her weakest crew members (think the Baby 5 and Buffalo of Big Mom's crew), so Law should win High - Extreme Diff. 



			10) Bobbins
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking he's around Dofla level or higher, so he prob Low Diffs Current Showing Law._​


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2014)

i dont think sanji can beat franky, robin and usopp at the same time...might be extreme diff for the trio...but either one of them (sanji or the mid trio) will give law a mid to high diff fight.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 10, 2014)

tanman said:


> 1v1 Law will definitely beat the weakling trio, *Hancock*, *the Middle Trio*, Sanji, Jinbe, and Zoro. And *that's roughly the order of how difficult I see each fight being*. With the Middle Trio, I'm counting on excellent teamwork.
> 
> Luffy, Pekoms, Bobbins, and Tamago are totally up in the air.



did you just place Hancock below the middle trio & Sanji?


----------



## tanman (Dec 10, 2014)

I didn't place here there. It's not some sort of tier list.
That's just based on the difficulty they would give to Law. 
A department in which teams, ranged fighters, and speedsters have the advantage, since he's so haxx when you're fighting him up close.


----------



## Amol (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Law Wins no diff, both scenarios.
> 
> Law Wins Low Diff in both Scenarios. Mid diff possible for scenario 2 pending on if Robin's on her A-Game.
> 
> ...



Did I read wrong or you just said that Law can push Luffy to Mid(high) diff in no heal scenario *after beating* Sanji and Zoro ?
It is just I think after beating Sanji, Law would loose against Zoro.
I just can't fantom just how it is possible for Law to be able to even walk after beating both Sanji and Zoro.
I must have misunderstood you where you said that Law pushes Luffy to Mid(high) diff after beating Sanji and Zoro.
I even find it incredibly outrageous that it think a M3 level to beat both Sanji and Zoro. 
As I said I must have misunderstood you.
A clarification please.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Amol said:


> Did I read wrong or you just said that Law can push Luffy to Mid(high) diff in no heal scenario *after beating* Sanji and Zoro ?
> It is just I think after beating Sanji, Law would loose against Zoro.
> I just can't fantom just how it is possible for Law to be able to even walk after beating both Sanji and Zoro.
> I must have misunderstood you where you said that Law pushes Luffy to Mid(high) diff after beating Sanji and Zoro.
> ...



Law's powers don't care about shit like that. Law had gotten his ass beat by Vergo all arc, and beat his best Haki form with a Mid - High Diff Slash. So as long as Law is in decent shape, if Luffy slips up he's cut in half and GG. Since  none of the M3 have feats on par with Vergo's Armament it's very possible.

Law's fruits literally one of the best for gauntlets w/ people below are at his level.


----------



## Firo (Dec 10, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> if you dont have haki or speed (or some DF wierd powers) there is no way you can survive law
> s1;
> 
> *law mid diffs weak trio*[/B]





> *law mid to high diffs middle trio*






> *law extreme diffs jinbei*...imo, jinbei is between post timeskip sanji and zoro.


Jinbei is pretty much useless in a battle with Law..


----------



## Ghost (Dec 10, 2014)

SC1: Stops at Luffy
SC2: Stops at Zoro


----------



## Amol (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Law's powers don't care about shit like that. Law had gotten his ass beat by Vergo all arc, and beat his best Haki form with a Mid - High Diff Slash. So as long as Law is in decent shape, if Luffy slips up he's cut in half and GG. Since  none of the M3 have feats on par with Vergo's Armament it's very possible.
> 
> Law's fruits literally one of the best for gauntlets w/ people below are at his level.



So to summarise you think Law can beat Weakling Trio, Middle Trio , Sanji, Zoro and still manage to push Luffy to Mid (high) diff in* no heal scenario.*
then you are the biggest wanker/troll I have ever seen. Even Extravlad doesn't wank Zolo this much.
Glad I don't have to take you seriously anymore.
Imagine a guy on Luffy's level practically soloing his entire crew. Explains your outbursts in OL after Law becoming sidekick in DD fight.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Amol said:


> So to summarise you think Law can beat Weakling Trio, Middle Trio , Sanji, Zoro and still manage to push Luffy to Mid (high) diff in* no heal scenario.*
> then you are the biggest wanker/troll I have ever seen. Even Extravlad doesn't wank Zolo this much.
> Glad I don't have to take you seriously anymore.
> Imagine a guy on Luffy's level practically soloing his entire crew. Explains your outbursts in OL after Law becoming sidekick in DD fight.



All I heard was "Gab gab 'I don't agree with you' gab gab gab 'I'm not actually gonna attack your argument' gab gab, sob"

The fight is bloodlusted. So characters are looking to end the fight as fast as possible. How the fuck are the Weak/Mid Trio even a concern? All of their attacks get redirected, there is a monumental speed/reaction gap, and they can't even block his basic slashes.

Sanji/Zoro don't have the haki to block Law's slashes, Mes, Radio Knife, etc. So how the hell are they stopping a bloodlusted yet clear minded Law. Fuck is 1080p doing to spatial manipulation? 

Law has some of the best feats fighting tired. He was dodging multiple meteors from Fujitora while still avoiding Dofla's string all throughout Greenbit. This was after he just bitched about having to, Idk, slice a fucking mountain range in half, whilst defeating someone touted with the best armament haki we have explicitly seen so far. So despite Law bitching about stamina, *prior to encountering Dofla/Fuji*, he has been able to perform on the level he was until he got caught by Doffy.

Then he was still ok enough to fucking escape and fight Dofla 1v1. He lost but he out up a fight and even injured Dofla (the first time we saw Dofla get injured in the whole fucking manga mind you). 

After that and getting shot/sliced a bunch of times, Law rested for like 30 minutes? Then immediately came back, solo'd Trebol, Got luffy his best feat of the timeskip, and went on to fight Dofla 1v1 again and land Injection Shot on him, and show off a Haki feat of his own.

So get the fuck out of here with all your baseless whining and hate. Law has amazing fucking stamina, and a one shot fruit. The fight is BL and everyone up until Luffy doesn't even have a hardening feat, let alone something comparable to Vergo's mastery. 

So in closing.
-Go to the laundry mat.
-Tell the man or woman working there you'd like to drypress your jimmies.
-Wait 15 minutes until all Jimmies are unrustled.
-Tip your hardworking employee for saving your butthurt.
-Walk home in your rustlefree jimmies.

Edit: Also save 15 more dollars because after tomorrow's chapter your gonna need it again.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2014)

guys law is not some sort of god kk...why didn't he go and 1 shot cut smoker then...why did he not 1 shot doflamingo...why didn't he one shot fujitora....why did he not 1 shot diamante instead of leaving him to kyros...why didn't he 1 shot trebol...who do you think law is LOL.

he only 1 shotted vergo (apart from some random marines) who stood there on purpose thinking he can tank.

you think law will be able to easily cut someone who is dodging and attacking him?

well he wouldn't need this whole alliance thing if he can just go and 1 shot kaido.

as long as people have knowledge of what law can do, they can dodge him. And i'm pretty sure law's pure swordsmanship is below zoro's..i'd say it's on brook's level, so fighting a team of ranged people will really put law into trouble, let alone fighting fast people like sanji, jinbei and specially zoro.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2014)

>equating anybody here to kaido
>zoro fast
>brooke level swordsmanship
>ranged people (literally only nami and usopp)


----------



## Harard (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> It's possible for Law to win the no heals scenario 2, as Luffy doesn't have the Haki feats to defend but Law should be tired as hell, and combined with facing G2, should be enough to put him down. It would still be mid - high diff, considering how 2 chapter ago Law was performing against DD.



What nonsense is this? Law has NO CHANCE against Luffy in S2. Zero, Zilch, none.

So the guy faces Sanji, then faces Zoro, and then you think he could possibly beat Luffy after? All tired and injured? loooool, get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Harard said:


> What nonsense is this? Law has NO CHANCE against Luffy in S2. Zero, Zilch, none.


Lol Okay, you can think that all you want lol.



> So the guy faces Sanji, then faces Zoro, and then you think he'd beat Luffy after? All tired and injured? loooool


He beat Smoker with Mid diff in an IC fight. He wasn't even trying to fight Smoker orignially. Here he is bloodlusted. Then he got beat up a bunch by Vergo until he got his heart back, and beat him. I don't have to explain his feats on Dressrosa.

Considering the fact that the first two rounds have a negligible effect on Law, he'll be good. Once again the fight is BL, which means they will try to end it as fast as possible, they won't be feeling eachother out. Fuck is Sanji going to do against Shambles and slashes when he tries to get close and kick Law?

Same with zoro, the two will come at each other with a slash to end the fight. Idk why you think combatants gonna be taking serious damage. Especially with Law involved. 

You can bitch all you want. I'll wait for arguments backed by something other than your terrible opinions.


----------



## Harard (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> You can bitch all you want. I'll wait for arguments backed by something other than your terrible opinions.



Don't sweat, Luffy giving Dofla a better fight than Law (and it is going to happen) will be more than enough to prove you wrong.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Harard said:


> Don't sweat, Luffy giving Dofla a better fight than Law (and it is going to happen) will be more than enough to prove you wrong.



 

Law has done better this whole arc, and hasn't been 100% since he stepped foot on Dressrosa  

Luffy has engaged Dofla twice, and ended up with two busted lips, and a free all expense paid trip to the castle basement. Idk if you peeped the spoilers, but uhhh..... Yeah you'll find out tomorrow. 

Any who, you're also underestimating the effect Injection Shot will have on Dofla. 

The fact you can't rebutt my arguments with present evidence, and have to rely on supposed future proof, should go to show you how logically justified your arguments are.


----------



## Harard (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Luffy has engaged Dofla twice, and ended up with two busted lips, and a free all expense paid trip to the castle basement. Idk if you peeped the spoilers, but uhhh..... Yeah you'll find out tomorrow.



I don't know if you know this, but Luffy has a history of making people much weaker than him look good. Only to defeat the Big Boss later in the story.


----------



## Harard (Dec 10, 2014)

Also, if you really believe Law could potentially solo all the SHs on his own, then more power to you.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Harard said:


> I don't know if you know this, but Luffy has a history of making people much weaker than him look good. Only to defeat the Big Boss later in the story.



A.) You're using past examples by Oda to apply to this completely new scenario where Luffy is fighting with a fellow SN against someone stronger than them both? Also you presuppose Luffy i stronger than Law, despite all evidence being in Law's favor. Much logical.

B.) That doesn't excuse Luffy's blunders. Just like his record vs Croc is still 1- 2. He just one the most important battle. Regardless we have no idea how Luffy will take down Dofla, so even if he does manage to beat Dofla, that won't neccessarily make him stronger than Law.

and you still have yet to make an actual argument.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Harard said:


> Also, if you really believe Law could potentially solo all the SHs on his own, then more power to you.



Why are you keeping idea's A priori to story evidence? All evidence points to all SH's up to Sanji getting no - Low diffed individually. Sanji hasn't shown what it takes to catch BL Law with an attack, or block his hax. Same with Zoro. Luffy is the only one with feats of hardening, and even he isn't on Vergo level.

In this scenario he can come extremely close, if not pull it off. Given current feats, and portrayal.


----------



## Harard (Dec 10, 2014)

> and you still have yet to make an actual argument



What argument is there to make? We've seen Law go all out while we've yet to see the same from Luffy. All we can do at this point is speculate. That is until we do see Luffy go all out, and when he does, I suspect he'll impress more than Law.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2014)

zenieth said:


> >equating anybody here to kaido
> >zoro fast
> >brooke level swordsmanship
> >ranged people (literally only nami and usopp)



>im not equating everyone to kaido...i'm saying if people think law can go around one shotting anyone as he please then he might as well go and one shot kaido too.
>zoro is faster than anything that law has shown...apart from law shifting places, which needs some stones or anything to exchange with..and he can still be blocked.
>law swordman ship w/o DF is not that good, he only knows how to block and wave the sword, but have no great moves that physically cut. He was at smoker's level on close range..even though smoker is not even that great of a swordman.
>ranged people usopp, nami, robin, franky and even luffy can be considered a ranged specially with gears. Zoro have few strong ranged attacks but he is not range minded.

*technically as its shown, if you blocked law from waving his sword...he cannot cut you.*


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Harard said:


> What argument is there to make?


The ones seemingly absent from your mindset?



> We've seen Law go all out while we've yet to see the same from Luffy.


When have we seen Law go all out? don't worry I'll wait.

We haven't seen umpteen people go all out yet we can still make power assumptions based off of portrayal and feats. 



> All we can do at this point is speculate. That is until we do see Luffy go all out, and when he does, I suspect he'll impress more than Law.


This is terrible logic. You don't just get to fucking ignore everything up until Luffy gets stronger. For right now Law is stronger until Luffy proves himself. He has had face to face opportunities with Dofla to do so, and has yet to even be more than decently impressive, while taking moderate damage from a clone. Law's overall combat portrayal has been much better than Luffy's.


----------



## Harard (Dec 10, 2014)

> When have we seen Law go all out? don't worry I'll wait.



Oh, I'm sorry, Law was up against Fujitora and Doflamingo and you still wanna proclaim he wasn't going all out? He was going easy, huh?



> This is terrible logic. You don't just get to fucking ignore everything up until Luffy gets stronger.



Like I said, we haven't seen anything from Luffy yet, so all you and I are doing at this point is speculate. And what do you mean up until Luffy gets stronger? So the moment Luffy decides to finally fight, it means he's gotten stronger? How is me saying Luffy will be more impressive when he finally fights terrible logic?



> For right now Law is stronger until Luffy proves himself.



And he will when he does give Dofla a better fight than Law.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 10, 2014)

Stops at Zoro in every scenario.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Harard said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, Law was up against Fujitora and Doflamingo and you still wanna proclaim he wasn't going all out? He was going easy, huh?


Trying not to get raped by a bunch of meteors and an attacks from a Top tier and High High Tier character doesn't count as going all out. Like what the fuck?
A.) Going all out means ones full potential in a fight. Law knew he would have gotten raped, so he went on complete defensive/evasive mode. The impressive things was him surviving the numerous meteors/Tree splitting slashes, and ultimately being able to escape. but that doesn't count as going all out  . that's like comparing Jinbei saving Luffy from a bloodlusted Akainu to his 3 day fight with Ace.
B.) As I stated earlier Law wasn't 100% in that fight....



> And what do you mean up until Luffy gets stronger? So the moment Luffy decides to finally fight, it means he's gotten stronger? How is me saying Luffy will be more impressive when he finally fights terrible logic?


Because your using speculative things in the future to back your current arguments now. It's like saying you think Jesus Burgess could beat Sabo right now because "we've seen Sabo go all out", but we haven't seen Burgess do the same. Until Burgess puts up evidence that he is stronger he is weaker via portrayal and feats. It's that simple. 





> And he will when he does give Dofla a better fight than Law.


You mean when Luffy fights a debilitated doflamingo, after an extremely injured and Tired Law put up a significantly better fight than near 100% Luffy? Okay


----------



## Gohara (Dec 10, 2014)

@ Hancock.

I wouldn't really say that Law has kept up with him.  Both times that they've fought, Doflamingo has defeated him without too much trouble.  Usopp and Nami don't have to fight Law within his range.


----------



## Ou sen (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Luffy is the only one with feats of hardening



according with chapter 770 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



bellamy as hardening feats, so, yeah nuff said. 




don't care about the healing scenary. without healing law stomp WT, stomp MT, without knowledge law could beat sanji and don't get significantly tired, with no knowledge smoker, who is a best matchup as beaten in a fast (but tough and hard) fight and don't make law signficant tired, so law will be almost full power against zoro. 

zoro does a lot better than sanji because his:* COA oriented haki* (better to protect from law hax), *long ranged attacks* (allow him to a counter attack law from distance and avoid meele combat if he want), *sword fighting style* (giving him the possibility of blocking law sword, sanji just could dodge) and *best physical stats* should gave him the advantage on close quarters. but in the end law tricks and hax prevail.

zoro(without knowledge) vs law go to law but zoro should drain law sufficiently to luffy win after a high-ish diff fight.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Hancock.
> 
> I wouldn't really say that Law has kept up with him.  Both times that they've fought, Doflamingo has defeated him without too much trouble.  Usopp and Nami don't have to fight Law within his range.



Lol you mean his Mountain Range room which, along with his COA, he can use to scan and disorient anything inside of it? My sides :S


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Ou sen said:


> according with chapter 770 spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 We already know Sanji and Zoro have COA. But we have no way to quanitfy it since they have no feats using it. At best we scale them to Luffy who is still < vergo in COA Mastery. Who Law cut with a no named slash.


*Spoiler*: __ 



the fact that Bellamy hurt Luffy while trying to Haki block should tell you something.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 10, 2014)

> Who Law cut with a no named slash.


Law has no named slash


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Law has no named slash



Okay point is he got taken out by a no named move. Law has 2 piercing named attacks (injection Shot, Mes; which can also slice), and one named slashing attack in Radio Knife.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 10, 2014)

Luffy or Hancock might beat Law at 100%. If neither can then Bobbins does, that guy is probably Big Mom's right/left hand man so he'd cut Law in half.

Gauntlet style it probably ends at Luffy. Beating Sanji will drain him of some stamina but I don't really see him taking any serious enough injuries or lose enough stamina to significantly weaken his chances against Zoro which is likely to be a short and sweet fight either way but with the advantage going to Law if only for fighting style advantage. But he's not gauntleting Zoro and Luffy one after another with no recuperation between them, nope no way.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Luffy or Hancock might beat Law at 100%. If neither can then Bobbins does, that guy is probably Big Mom's right/left hand man so he'd cut Law in half.
> 
> Gauntlet style it probably ends at Luffy. Beating Sanji will drain him of some stamina but I don't really see him taking any serious enough injuries or lose enough stamina to significantly weaken his chances against Zoro which is likely to be a short and sweet fight either way but with the advantage going to Law if only for fighting style advantage. But he's not gauntlet Zoro and Luffy one after another with no recuperation between them, nope no way.



This is pretty much exactly what I said. Except I give Fresh Law the benefit of the doubt over Luffy for now. I do think Law has slims odds at beating Luffy in an oddball twist of Luck because any fight that goes to Midd diff with Law, can end by 1 fuckup (see how close MES was to doing some serious damage on Dofla, and Law was extremely drained in that encounter). But Luffy undoubtedly wins more times than not (like 9/10 times) in the actual gauntlet.


----------



## Harard (Dec 10, 2014)

> But he's not gauntlet Zoro and Luffy one after another with no recuperation between them, nope no way.



I agree with this. There's literally no chance he survives here. I'd take Luffy 100/100.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Harard said:


> I agree with this. There's literally no chance he survives here. I'd take Luffy 100/100.



You think a fight with the Weak/Mid Trio's and Sanji/Zoro would rival what Law went through from PH to his second encounter with dofla? Because Trebol got soloed by a Law in that condition and Dofla got pierced. Which means tired Law should be capable of possibly landing a hit on Luffy. Luffy obviously wins much more than not, but to say it's impossible for Law to win is ignorant IMO.


----------



## Ou sen (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Luffy who is still < vergo in COA Mastery. Who Law cut with a no named slash.



1- smoker COA is less powerful than vergo and law don't just LOL cut him in half, law don't could multi-mountain bust ever him want, he need a opportunity and in a close fight this opportunity don't will appear easily. 
2- vergo COA being stronger than luffy(and zoro) is more a gut feeling than anything, yeah his skill and experience is above them and he could do that fullbody thing but being really better like... more hard? is different.

off topic: I still working on my english. so you guys could tell me about any major mistake?


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 10, 2014)

> Okay point is he got taken out by a no named move. Law has 2 piercing named attacks (injection Shot, Mes; which can also slice), and one named slashing attack in Radio Knife.


These are special moves.
He definitely used his strongest slash vs Vergo, there's no point not doing it when the guy in front of you would have finished you in one blow (consider Vergo was pissed off and Law already damaged).


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Ou sen said:


> 1- smoker COA is less powerful than vergo and law don't just LOL cut him in half, law *can't* multi-mountain bust *when*ever h*e* want*s*, he need*s* a*n* opportunity and in a close fight this opportunity *won't *appear easily.


A.) Law wasn't bloodlusted vs Smoker. Smoker wasn't also in his final form, Law knew he had to end the fight before he got hit by Vergo. This fight is bloodlusted.
B.) Smoker fruit allowed him to maneuver great, and Law didn't want to fight Smoker to begin with. He was forced to after Smoker learned too much. None of the strawhats are smoke logia's, and attack really close.
C.) Extremely tired Law was able to use Shambles to get in close on dofla multiple times.

2- 





> vergo*'s* COA being stronger than luffy*'s*(and zoro*'s*) is more a gut feeling than anything, yeah his skill and experience is above them and he could do that fullbody thing but being really better like... more hard? is different.


No it's called author portrayal. Doffy and Caeser both hyped his form as impentrable. Luffy has only been working with Haki for two years, Vergo has had full body haki for atleast 16 years.... The fact that full body haki is getting hyped, and special amongst characters so far, we can deduce Oda is portraying it as extremely strong.



> off topic: I still working on my english. so you guys could tell me about any major mistake?


It was pretty decent bro. I could tell but it wasn't terrible or anything. I fixed some mistakes if you wanna use them as reference for the future.



Extravlad said:


> These are special moves.
> He definitely used his strongest slash vs Vergo, there's no point not doing it when the guy in front of you would have finished you in one blow (consider Vergo was pissed off and Law already damaged).


So then Law beat Vergo with something other than his special moves correct? Just like zoro escaped the gravity with something other than his special move, correct?

Law just probably knew his Haki was better, and raced to strike first.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2014)

there is a different between tanking and blocking law's sword...

law cutted tashigi in half cuz she did neither block or tank..

law coudnt cut smoker in half cuz he was dodging and blocking law's sword (although hitting the smoke should of being no problem with haki like vergo did)...

law cut vergo in half for the overconfident tanking even though vergo could of dodged or blocked law's sword.

if you think people will just stand there and let law cut them then law can clear this low dif.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> there is a different between tanking and blocking law's sword...


Okay....That's self evident enough.


> law cutted tashigi in half cuz she did neither block or tank..


Law blitzed that hoe mid attack and cut through her sword along with her body. 



> law coudnt cut smoker in half cuz he was dodging and blocking law's sword (although hitting the smoke should of being no problem with haki like vergo did)...


Law couldn't cut smoker in half because he had a *Sea-Stone Jutte* to block with, and a fruit that allows him to maneuver around freely. He got mid diffed, by non BL Law.



> law cut vergo in half for the overconfident tanking even though vergo could of dodged or blocked law's sword.


Vergo put up is Full Body Haki because he knew Law had Hax. He did the smartest thing he could in that moment which is exactly why he put that mode on when he saw Law got his heart back. So no vergo was not being over confident. Law just outsped him in that clash. Law had to do a 360 slash on a blitzing in Vergo. Also the fact that the lower part of Vergo's staff got cut indicates Vergo was trying to swing downward when he got hit.

Nothing suggest Vergo tried to tank that blow.


----------



## Ou sen (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> No it's called author portrayal. Doffy and Caeser both hyped his form as impentrable. Luffy has only been working with Haki for two years, Vergo has had full body haki for atleast 16 years.... The fact that full body haki is getting hyped, and special amongst characters so far, we can deduce Oda is portraying it as extremely strong.



i agree with vergo's haki being better than luffy's, i'm just saying, is not so obvious.



Dr. White said:


> It was pretty decent bro. I could tell but it wasn't terrible or anything. I fixed some mistakes if you wanna use them as reference for the future.


 
decent? thanks, i'm working on this completely alone, without any book or teacher, so decent is very good.

i don't want a debate in my first day on the forum. so i will stop here.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Ou sen said:


> decent? thanks, i'm working on this completely alone, without any book or teacher, so decent is very good.
> 
> i don't want a debate in my first day on the forum. so i will stop here.



Yeah w/ a little practice you should be fine. Also I can respect not wanting to debate your first day but honestly you seem pretty reasonable, and that's a good and distinguishing quality here, I don't think your grammar is bad enough to warrant being called out or totally misunderstood, but just do whatever feels more comfortable.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 10, 2014)

> Law couldn't cut smoker in half because he had a Sea-Stone Jutte to block with


We've seen Law cutting seastone in the Punk Hazard arc, Law couldn't cut Smoker's sea-stone jutte because of Smoker's haki.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> We've seen Law cutting seastone in the Punk Hazard arc, Law couldn't cut Smoker's sea-stone jutte because of Smoker's haki.



Is there proof the ship was lined with Sea Stone?

Oda mentions nothing of Smokers Haki being the reason, yet specifically has Law elude to hit being the 

Also Smoker's Jutte turns black when he is using Haki




Vs Law


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 10, 2014)

> Is there proof the ship was lined with Sea Stone?




As for Smoker's jutte, he just didn't use Koka on it when he fought Law for whatever reason, he definitely used haki though.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

What does that mean lol? That just proves Law couldn't operate when being touched by sea - stone. Law is telling Luffy that because he had regular cuffs, he could use Room to displace them. lol.

The fact that Law's slash's reflected off of Smoker's Jutte after he says it has a nasty energy is proof that he can't/


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 10, 2014)

> What does that mean lol? That just proves Law couldn't operate when being touched by sea - stone. Law is telling Luffy that because he had regular cuffs, he could use Room to displace them. lol.


Middle left panel dude, Law just cut Kairoseki chains.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Is there any implication Law is using Room to do so? To me it looks like he is just cutting them with the sword itself. Once again Law's slashes being rebounded off of Smoker's Jutte, after him managing the seastone in it, pretty much proves my case in regard to Smoker's Jutte.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 10, 2014)

Smoker's jutte isn't entirely made of seastone.

And there's no way Law can cut seastone without using room, it is said to be harder than diamond.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2014)

law and smoker clashed normally....the sea stone is only on the tip of the jutte..law just couldnt cut smoker at the clash, thats all...pretty much why he couldnt cut flamingo or fujitora...all i see is doflamingo blocking law's sword with strings..i dont even know if it has haki on them or no.

tashigi was really weak and slow at blocking..she got cut with everything before she even successfully block law's sword.

vergo thought that law cant cut him...so he allowed law to give it a try, however if vergo was attacking law or dodging, then he wouldnt have been cut down (atleast not like that one shot)


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Smoker's jutte isn't entirely made of seastone.


The Tip is. Regardless as I said if it didn't have an effect on the Jutte and Law's slash got repelled that shows the seastone is effecting it, especially when Law just made note of it. 



> And there's no way Law can cut seastone without using room, it is said to be harder than diamond.


After re-reading it, Law was ciffed with regular chains, and when he got out he swapped everyone's chains. Because he isn't using room when he cuts them.


----------



## Amol (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> All I heard was "Gab gab 'I don't agree with you' gab gab gab 'I'm not actually gonna attack your argument' gab gab, sob"
> 
> The fight is bloodlusted. So characters are looking to end the fight as fast as possible. How the fuck are the Weak/Mid Trio even a concern? All of their attacks get redirected, there is a monumental speed/reaction gap, and they can't even block his basic slashes.
> 
> ...



How quickly you showed true colours, didn't you? 
God , trolls are always amusing . I am actually going to save this to post somewhere in future. That will be good laugh.
You know every troll think that they are the only ones who are fan of said character. Newsflash : I will be more than happy to see Law doing something . I know he will still do something in fight.
I am just not obsessive like you over him. You practically does everything for Law which is borderline creeping. It is not Law I have problem with . It is tards like you who wank the hell out of him .
You think Law actually has possibility of beating Sanji , Zoro and even Luffy with no heal. Imagine Law beating Monster Trio . There is a thing called common sense which you apparently lacks .
Anyway you being all butthurt was amusing. If there is someone's jimmies rustled then it is yours . I was expecting that . I will enjoy Law in next chapters. You probably will be busy using tissues for various purposes .
I can always come back and have good laugh at this though .


----------



## Gohara (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> you mean his Mountain Range room which, along with his COA, he can use to scan and disorient anything inside of it?



If I remember correctly, the facility and it are connected.  If you're asking if I think that Usopp and Nami can fight at the range of that big of a part of the facility, then yes.  Especially Usopp, who has unbelievable eyesight.

Also, Law can cut whatever is inside Room, but what he cuts is still based on the direction he slices in.  So, his blows can be avoided even while inside his Room technique.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2014)

Amol said:


> How quickly you showed true colours, didn't you?


Uhm, you were the first to come at me and call me a wanker and display signs of disrespect. That combined with the fact that you aren't even arguing actual points resulted in the scolding you just received, it's all good.



> God , trolls are always amusing . I am actually going to save this to post somewhere in future. That will be good laugh.


It will be. go ahead Save all of my post bro. Especially tomorrow when I roast that ass in the Telegrams.

I love how you call me a troll yet, I make actual points while you resort to baseless ad hominem attacks. Ironically if you aren't trolling then you re truly deluded.



> You know every troll think that they are the only ones who are fan of said character. Newsflash : I will be more than happy to see Law doing something . I know he will still do something in fight.


I don't even know what the fuck you're talking about at this point. Of course Law will still do something this fight, he has done 90% of the work this whole fight. Luffy will start pulling weight but Law in one way or another will contribute.

Why did you bring up the current fight?



> I am just not obsessive like you over him. You practically does everything for Law which is borderline creeping.


He's my favorite character. Most people post more often about their faves. Corus usually post about Luffy, Extravlad, Vengence, and SH4L about Zoro. I've been here for a while and have posted in numerous threads spanning numerous topics.

Dumbasses like you just make stupid ass comments which warrant the appropriate level of intellectual beatdown that gets bestowed. As of late alot of it is geared towards Law, so in a manner, I've been working overtime as of late. 



> It is not Law I have problem with . It is tards like you who wank the hell out of him .


You don't know what wanking means. You wank Luffy by saying he's stronger than Law, despite everything in the manga pointing to the opposite. The most accurate comparison is Law >= Luffy. That's just objective.

I give arguments to back up my claims and you seem incapable of properly rebutting them. which is weird, don't ya think?



> You think Law actually has possibility of beating Sanji , Zoro and even Luffy with no heal. Imagine Law beating Monster Trio . There is a thing called common sense which you apparently lacks .


He beat Smoker, and Vergo all in the same arc. He then bitched about stamina and was able to take multiple meteors from Fujitora and Doflamingo, something none of the M3 have feats for (except maybe Luffy). So your argument about Law's stamina is moot. 

I also said that it's a possibility for Law to beat Luffy but that he would most likely be to tired to keep up with G2. So apparently you didn't even read my initial response or comprehend it. It's a sliver off from what Corus said. He is a wanker too?



> Anyway you being all butthurt was amusing.


I'm not butthurt lol. In fact, as we speak I'm currently violating your insides. After this assrape you should take some advil to relieve the pain. Or atleast pad yourself with some knowledge to protect yourself during.



> If there is someone's jimmies rustled then it is yours . I was expecting that . I will enjoy Law in next chapters. You probably will be busy using tissues for various purposes .
> I can always come back and have good laugh at this though .


Yep. I have enough superior feats from Law to jackoff for a lifetime, I don't really need more ATM. But one things for sure, tomorrow someone will definitely laugh, and it will be me. Promise me you'll come to this thread tomorrow?


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 10, 2014)

Gohara said:


> If I remember correctly, the facility and it are connected.  If you're asking if I think that Usopp and Nami can fight at the range of that big of a part of the facility, then yes.  Especially Usopp, who has unbelievable eyesight.
> 
> Also, Law can cut whatever is inside Room, but what he cuts is still based on the direction he slices in.  So, his blows can be avoided even while inside his Room technique.



Reread my OP. The distance is still visible. By the time Nami pulls out Climatact and Usopp pulls out Kabuto they're cut by the slash that cut a bloodlusted full speed Vergo.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2014)

LOL @ law getting overrated cuz he's getting alot of screen time lately.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 10, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Reread my OP. The distance is still visible. By the time Nami pulls out Climatact and Usopp pulls out Kabuto they're cut by the slash that cut a bloodlusted full speed Vergo.



Right, but Usopp and Nami are capable of moving themselves out of the range of Law's Room technique.

I don't think that defeating them and Chopper combined would be that simple.  They wouldn't just stand there and let Law defeat them.


----------



## Amol (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Uhm, you were the first to come at me and call me a wanker and display signs of disrespect. That combined with the fact that you aren't even arguing actual points resulted in the scolding you just received, it's all good.
> 
> 
> It will be. go ahead Save all of my post bro. Especially tomorrow when I roast that ass in the Telegrams.
> ...



Insulting me and negging me over accusation of wanking .
First indication of butthurt .
Ladies and gentleman according to Dr.White  me saying Luffy can win against Law with extreme diff is wanking but apparently him saying that Law can beat Sanji, Zoro and even Luffy with no heal is definitely not a wanking.
That is why trolls amuse me. Their logic is always lolworthy. You should change your name to Lawfangirl. Your name will be remembered with Zorofangirl.
Please whine more . It is good entertainment.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 11, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Right, but Usopp and Nami are *capable of moving themselves out of the range of Law's Room technique*.
> 
> I don't think that defeating them and Chopper combined would be that simple.  They wouldn't just stand there and let Law defeat them.



 Do you know how big room is? He can instantly create huge rooms and not only that but slash fast enough to best a *bloodlusted Vergo* Tell me when Nami or Usopp could go at that level of speed. 
lel at Chopper doing anything besideds getting slashed and neg diffed.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 11, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Do you know how big room is? He can instantly create huge rooms and not only that but slash fast enough to best a *bloodlusted Vergo* Tell me when Nami or Usopp could go at that level of speed.
> lel at Chopper doing anything besideds getting slashed and neg diffed.



i dont believe this weak trio can go past low diff. Ik chopper and nami will be cut before doing anything, and usopp will get to evade once and then cut before getting a chance to land a star (since law can reverse usopp's place with the stars he shoot)

but i'm talking about a mid trio team with usopp franky and robin...these 3 should hold their ground and get law to a mid diff ATLEAST. in this case robin's hands + franky's rapid fire will stall law's sword enough that usopp can run out and support.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2014)

>usopp dodging
>usopp mid trio
>usopp getting out of the range



He shambles with a blade of grass in the middle of them and then beats them to death with his hands.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 11, 2014)

zenieth said:


> >usopp dodging
> >usopp mid trio
> >usopp getting out of the range
> 
> ...



>Usopp has dodged attacks before when he is running and when the enemy is distracted...its not like he will keep dodging though, just once if he was lucky enough. Even chopper can dodge with shrink and nami's mirage tempo will be of trouble to law if she got enough time to use it.

>There is a debate about this but so far i put usopp>=brook>=chopper, brook still need more destructive power though he have speed.

>The random marines at PH were able to get out of law's shooting distance while law was fighting smoker...even though law said he isn't gonna allow anyone to escape + law had alot more stuffs to shamble with in compared to a grassy field. Now i take franky and robin's ranged combination attacks to give enough time for the third middle trio to get out.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> >Usopp has dodged attacks before when he is running and when the enemy is distracted...its not like he will keep dodging though, just once if he was lucky enough. Even chopper can dodge with shrink and nami's mirage tempo will be of trouble to law if she got enough time to use it.
> 
> >There is a debate about this but so far i put usopp>=brook>=chopper, brook still need more destructive power though he have speed.
> 
> >The random marines at PH were able to get out of law's shooting distance while law was fighting smoker...even though law said he isn't gonna allow anyone to escape + law had alot more stuffs to shamble with in compared to a grassy field. Now i take franky and robin's ranged combination attacks to give enough time for the third middle trio to get out.




all against vastly inferior enemies to the monster trio. None of them will sufficiently distract law or dodge him.

There's no debate, the trios are well established and oda acknowledges them. Until we have solid confirmation, weakling trio he remains.

Escape the island. And even then, his slashes were aimed at smoker,someone much superior to the nonmonsters, on top of the g5 already being peripheral.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 11, 2014)

zenieth said:


> all against vastly inferior enemies to the monster trio. None of them will sufficiently distract law or dodge him.
> 
> There's no debate, the trios are well established and oda acknowledges them. Until we have solid confirmation, weakling trio he remains.
> 
> Escape the island. And even then, his slashes were aimed at smoker,someone much superior to the nonmonsters, on top of the g5 already being peripheral.



I'd have to agree with you until i see law fighting multiple enemies on the level of the middle trio. Like fighting some normal executives at once. I doubt he's going to low diff them though.

I dont know what the usopp, chopper and brook are hiding. Before timeskip usopp was <= chopper and brook was ahead of them. But now i cant tell the rank 100%, however it seems from what is shown that usopp is little bit ahead of the two.

Chopper monster point is avoidable (by running from it) and puts him at a very great risk after 3 minutes. Brook still needs to deal some real damage but his bones can be certainly scattered around by people like usopp (though fights could go either way between the 3).


----------



## Gohara (Dec 11, 2014)

@ Hancock.

Yep.  I don't see how that prevents Usopp and Nami from fighting Law from afar.

Law's blow on Vergo wasn't a matter of speed, if I remember correctly.  Vergo intentionally didn't dodge.  He just didn't think that Law would be able to cut through him.

Also- I can see what you're saying here- but that assumes that Chopper, Usopp, and Nami just stand there.  Usopp and Nami are smart.  They're more than capable of setting up strategies and techniques.  Especially while Law is focused on other characters.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 11, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Hancock.
> 
> *Yep.  I don't see how that prevents Usopp and Nami from fighting Law from afar.*
> *Law's blow on Vergo wasn't a matter of speed*, if I remember correctly.  Vergo intentionally didn't dodge.  He just didn't think that Law would be able to cut through him.
> ...



@bolded
Do I have to explain how room works? 
If they're inside his room, it's over he slashes at them and they get the Vergo treatment.


Vergo clearly tried to blitz, it failed.
Vergo's speed>>>>>>Weakling Trio

Or they simply can't react making it seem like they just stand there?

Doesn't matter how smart they are, they can't poof up a plan to even hurt Law in the amount of time they have before being slashed, their reaction time is good, but not enough to avoid Law.

There's only 3 people  and all 3 of them aren't distracting a m3(+) level fighter


----------



## Amol (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think Usopp can dodge Law's slashes. Even if he had awaken CoO, it is pretty raw. He hasn't trained for it yet.
And Law is far above of Ussop anyway .


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 11, 2014)

Law's slash is like a normal sword slashes...they are just wireless. Its not impossible for usopp to dodge it probably w.o haki. Its just that usopp cant keep up with law if law decided to do 2 or 3 slashes at a time.

even chopper and brook can dodge


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 12, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> Law's slash is like a normal sword slashes...they are just wireless. Its not impossible for usopp to dodge it probably w.o haki. Its just that usopp cant keep up with law if law decided to do 2 or 3 slashes at a time.
> 
> even chopper and brook can dodge




 You realize he cut a mid charge full CoO *Vergo* 

It's not a normal slash For it to cut half of the area there in with a single slash? just a single slash spells doom for Usopp 

Chopper isn't dodging anything and neither is Brook


----------



## Gohara (Dec 12, 2014)

@ Hancock.

Again, though, that's only if they don't move out of it's range.  Sure, if they stay within that range, then Law can defeat them that way- although, even then, he still has to aim properly.  Just them being in that range doesn't automatically guarantee defeat that quickly.

??? What makes you say that?  They were both readying to attack.  It was just a clash.  The issue was whether or not Law could cut through Vergo's defense, not whether or not Law could catch Vergo.

There's no reason they can't see Law readying to slice, and then duck or dodge the direction of the blow.

Law has fought multiple notable characters slower than Vergo, and has not won a single one of those fights as quickly as you're suggesting here.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 12, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> You realize he cut a mid charge full CoO *Vergo*
> 
> It's not a normal slash For it to cut half of the area there in with a single slash? just a single slash spells doom for Usopp
> 
> Chopper isn't dodging anything and neither is Brook



what you talking about is the strength of the slash. 

law slash is like any slash..it goes in a thin straight line crescent shape and blitzes anything there wirlessly...its not like it cant be dodged by docking or moving aside (though its hard to do so from close range)...smoker have already dodged few of them w.o use of haki....its just some imaginary long slash. 

vergo got blitzed for 2 reasons
-getting the slash from close
-not trying to dodge it aka mini overconfidence.

nami chopper and usopp have no chance to dodge it if law was focusing it on each one individually, but it becomes harder for law to do those slashes if someone is distracting him...like whenever law tries to attack one of them, the others will be attacking him giving that guy a little better chance of dodging.

edit: if brook and chopper are charging like vergo they will get blitzed easier than vergo.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh dear 



Gohara said:


> @ Hancock.
> 
> Again, though, that's only if they don't move out of it's range.  Sure, if they stay within that range, then Law can defeat them that way- although, even then, he still has to aim properly.  Just them being in that range doesn't automatically guarantee defeat that quickly.


Ok, enlighten me on how they automatically get out of rooms range in such a quick instance of time 
And quite frankly, it does, refer back to when Law from a large distance switched Nami, Chopper, Franky, *and * Chopper.



> ??? What makes you say that?  They were both readying to attack.  It was just a clash.  The issue was whether or not Law could cut through Vergo's defense, not whether or not Law could catch Vergo.


, read every panel please
Law clearly set up room just before Vergo attempted to blitz him in such a close distance
I'm pretty sure it takes *massive* cutting speed to do such a thing at that range and only had just set up room. It was both.



> There's no reason they can't see Law readying to slice, and then duck or dodge the direction of the blow.


Right cause these guys have Smoker level reaction
And even then, Law sets up room and slashes them before they could do a thing, refer back to my previous statement.



> Law has fought multiple notable characters slower than Vergo, and has not won a single one of those fights as quickly as you're suggesting here.


Did you just really compare the Executives and Doffy to Weakling Trio? 



Don Usopp said:


> what you talking about is the strength of the slash.
> 
> law slash is like any slash..it goes in a thin straight line crescent shape and blitzes anything there wirlessly...its not like it cant be dodged by docking or moving aside (though its hard to do so from close range)...smoker have already dodged few of them w.o use of haki....its just some imaginary long slash.


And you know he didn't use haki how?
Comparing Smoker's ability to react to Weakling Trio's.[/QUOTE]



> vergo got blitzed for 2 reasons
> *-getting the slash from close*
> -not trying to dodge it aka mini overconfidence.


and thus you've answered my point 
It's not the fact that he wanted to dodge it (obviously he didn't) It's the fact that Law set up a factory sized room and was able to slash Vergo mid charge.



> nami chopper and usopp have no chance to dodge it if law was focusing it on each one individually, but it becomes harder for law to do those slashes if someone is distracting him...like whenever law tries to attack one of them, the others will be attacking him giving that guy a little better chance of dodging.


Or he can simply do a 360 factory destruction style slash 
The one he did to _Vergo_
refer on how fast those things go, via my previous statement


----------



## Gohara (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think that they would automatically be out of Law's range, but they can possibly move out of it.

Nami, Franky, Chopper, and Sanji were running away at the time.  Law surprise attacked them.  In this case, they would be fully aware of what Law's trying to do.  Law still has to aim in the specific places that he wants to cut.  That still gives them the chance to dodge his blows.  They can also use long range techniques to distract Law while they create more distance.  Not to mention he has to focus on several characters at once, who can just spread out.

You're not really explaining how it was a matter of speed.  They flat out say that Law can't cut through Vergo's Haki, highlighting that the point was whether or not Law can cut through Vergo's Haki and not if he's fast enough to cut him.  I'm not really sure what part of that scene makes you think that it was meant to be about speed.  I've read that fight many times and have watched it many times so far, and still haven't seen what part of it suggests that it's about speed.

They've dodged lightning.  I see no reason to believe that they can't dodge the slice of a sword.

Nope.  Law has fought characters outside of them.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2014)

Law reacted to meteors
to DD
to Vergo
to red hawk

His slices have massive range and are invisible.

They'd all need to estimate the trajectory of his slash in order to aptly dodge it

And that's ignoring the fact that he can swap with anything in his room, including them, thusly disorientating them

Or he could lift some of the area and just smash them with it.

In case you forgot, none of chopper, brooke or nami had an answer to fujitora's meteors and law just flicked them away.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 14, 2014)

His blows are invisible in a sense, but characters can see where he's aiming.

If he switches with one of them, that leaves the other one or two who are still trying to go out of the range of his Room technique.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2014)

The swap leaves him closer to them and simultaneously disorientated, not counting he can do it with ease.

That also doesn't address all the other vast factors

like just making a bigger room.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 14, 2014)

If by disoriented you mean leaving them confused, they can adapt.  If by disoriented you mean cut them apart while swapping with them, what do you mean?  I don't recall Law swapping with a character, and as a result that character being cut.  I could be wrong, though.

I'm already factoring in that Law can widen the range of his Room technique.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2014)

They can adapt

on the fly

to a guy who's already vastly stronger than them

has immensely more range and one solid hit from him is gg for people on his level, much less these scrubs.

sure


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 14, 2014)

It's like I'm repeating myself 



Gohara said:


> I don't think that they would automatically be out of Law's range, but they can possibly move out of it.


What's this "possibly move out"? They can't, nope, zippo, nada. Do you even know how big room is? They've never shown to run out of a *ISLAND *before Law can use a slash.



> Nami, Franky, Chopper, and Sanji were running away at the time.  Law surprise attacked them.  In this case, they would be fully aware of what Law's trying to do.  Law still has to aim in the specific places that he wants to cut.  That still gives them the chance to dodge his blows.  They can also use long range techniques to distract Law while they create more distance.  Not to mention he has to focus on several characters at once, who can just spread out.


Not what I'm trying to convey here, Nami and Chopper were running, Law's room still casually got to them.
And no he doesn't have to aim a 360 degree slash it will get to them regardless of aiming. And lel even then they wouldn't even see it coming considering he not only set up room, but was able to slash in time before *VERGO *could blitz him from a *CLOSE RANGE* 
Lel long ranged moves, shambles Nami's climatact and Usopp's kabuto with grass.
If they dare spread out Law 360 slashes them gg.  



> You're not really explaining how it was a matter of speed.  They flat out say that Law can't cut through Vergo's Haki, highlighting that the point was whether or not Law can cut through Vergo's Haki and not if he's fast enough to cut him.  I'm not really sure what part of that scene makes you think that it was meant to be about speed.  I've read that fight many times and have watched it many times so far, and still haven't seen what part of it suggests that it's about speed.


 I'll walk you through it 

*Vergo*
*Very Fast*
*5 steps away from Law*
*Law doesn't have room*
*Law quickly sets up Room*
*Vergo (very fast) attempts to blitz from his 5 step range*
*Law slashes before Vergo (very fast) could attempt to blitz him*
*Result? Law can make room and slash in time before getting lolblitzed by Vergo from 5 feet away
Oda doesn't need to spoon feed us every detail, use common logic.*



> They've dodged lightning.  I see no reason to believe that they can't dodge the slice of a sword.


Except that Enel's lightning doesn't move as fast as lighting,
*Enel* moves as fast as lightning 



> Nope.  Law has fought characters outside of them.


Name me some pls

And I'm sorry if I seemed very rude, but I don't see why I have to review the same things again


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 14, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Oh dear
> 
> 
> Ok, enlighten me on how they automatically get out of rooms range in such a quick instance of time
> ...



kaku's overpowered slash was dodged by docking.
its all about who moves first here, all i see is law trying to attack one then the others help, although i dont see physical fighters able to do anything at all.
its those ranged guys that we talking about franky, robin, usopp, nami. law definitely gets to cut them, but i dont see how it's as easy as people say so.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 14, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> kaku's overpowered slash was dodged by docking.
> its all about who moves first here, all i see is law trying to attack one then the others help, although i dont see physical fighters able to do anything at all.
> its those ranged guys that we talking about franky, robin, usopp, nami. law definitely gets to cut them, *but i dont see how it's as easy as people say so*.



It's because he cut a mid charge Vergo who blitzed from 5 feet away. He set up room and cut him within that time interval and cut the factory with his 360 slash. Those guys can't keep up with Law making room and slashing within such a short time. They won't even pull up  their weapons and even if they were. Shambles with grass 

They have absolutely no chance


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 14, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> It's because he cut a mid charge Vergo who blitzed from 5 feet away. He set up room and cut him within that time interval and cut the factory with his 360 slash. Those guys can't keep up with Law making room and slashing within such a short time. They won't even pull up  their weapons and even if they were. Shambles with grass
> 
> They have absolutely no chance



screw vergo, he made law look greater than he is supposed to be.
law cutting from close range is nothing to be impressed about. if he was that good he should of cut smoker from far the same way he cutted vergo. smoker was really easy to hit since he's smoke, and he doesnt even have as much haki as vergo, so why didnt law cut him?

i kept repeating myself too, law's cuts have 3 ways to be evaded

-1-dodge
-2-prevent law from being able to cut
-3-have haki stronger than law

-smoker did few -1- and mainly -2-.

-vergo did none but charge recklessly, trying to do -2- but epic failed.

-weak trio are expected to do -2- enough until they push law to low dif - mid diff at max (imagine a nami trying to use thunder, if law blitzed nami, he will get hit by a chopper or a usopp; law might have to end his slash to dodge, allowing nami to survive for one more minute or so).

-mid trio can do -2-, robin and brook can certainly do -1- by using her clones and his humming speed if they are far from law. with franky constantly attacking law, i dont see anything lower than a mid dif.

ALSO NOTE 1: *cutting ranged people with ope-ope powers does NOT mean that they are dead*; they can still shoot bullets, thunder or do something until law cuts them to pieces. so there is no way law can defeat 3 moving and attacking people that are higher than marine fodder level with a no dif.

ALSO NOTE 2: *when the match start, it does NOT mean that any of the trio are on the middle of the circle*; they might have some distance to run but its not as big as the radius or diameter.

ALSO NOTE 3: consider nami's mirages with usopp smoke star and plant's traps arsenal. even if law were to cut nami and usopp, they can still give law atleast a low diff, consider choppers quick horn point, it can be either used as a distracting first attack or to run away (it dodged pacifista's laser, so why not law's slash?). They not getting no diffed.

ALSO NOTE 4: consider robin's hands messing up with law's sword swing...and her hands are faster at poping than his sword swing.  consider franky throwing a rain of bullets and blitzing lazers, then coups de vent. consider brook being able to regain his body back after being cut by ope-ope no mi *(unless radio knife maybe)*, also consider robins big hands and clones. They not getting low diffed.

ALSO NOTE 5: *on a grassy field, there is NOT allot of terrain that law can use to shamble himself or others with*, unless others do some destruction or use some projectiles.

ALSO NOTE 6: *law will NOT be able to use 'scan' to take nami and usopp's weapon so easily if they were moving, or hidden by a mirage/smoke star*.


----------



## Luke (Dec 14, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> screw vergo


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 14, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> *screw vergo*, he made law look greater than he is supposed to be.


No



> *law cutting from close range is nothing to be impressed about*. if he was that good he should of cut smoker from far the same way he cutted vergo. *smoker was really easy to hit since he's smoke*, and he doesnt even have as much haki as vergo, so why didnt law cut him?


Ok apparently what I'm saying isn't getting through to you. Allow me to use an example
What's more impressive; 
Law slashing a slow person mid charge?
Or Law slashing a fast person mid charge?
The reason why he's so hard to hit is because of his smoke 



> -weak trio are expected to do -2- enough until they push law to low dif - mid diff at max *(imagine a nami trying to use thunder*, if law blitzed nami, *he will get hit by a chopper or a usopp*; law might have to end his slash to dodge, allowing nami to survive for one more minute or so).


Yeah, except Law can hit all of them at the same time?  



> -mid trio can do -2-, robin and brook can certainly do -1- by using her clones and his humming speed if they are far from law. with franky constantly attacking law, i dont see anything lower than a mid dif.


Acceptable, except Franky's slow attacks aren't getting to law. 
Low-mid,



> ALSO NOTE 1: *cutting ranged people with ope-ope powers does NOT mean that they are dead*; they can still shoot bullets, thunder or do something until law cuts them to pieces. so there is no way law can defeat 3 moving and attacking people that are higher than marine fodder level with a no dif.


They won't be moving much when they're cut in half from the start of the battle. 
And refer back to the OP he's blood lusted.



> ALSO NOTE 2: *when the match start, it does NOT mean that any of the trio are on the middle of the circle*; they might have some distance to run but its not as big as the radius or diameter.


Law closes the gap by using shambles on grass? 



> ALSO NOTE 3: consider nami's mirages with usopp smoke star and plant's traps arsenal. even if law were to cut nami and usopp, they can still give law atleast a low diff, consider choppers quick horn point, it can be either used as a distracting first attack or to run away (it dodged pacifista's laser, so why not law's slash?). They not getting no diffed.


Please tell me I'm reading this wrong.
A cut in half Nami and Usopp are giving Law a low diff? no.
Shambles their weapons with grass. If Chopper tries to run shambles him.
He's not distracting Law in the least bit,
The same Law that ran away from Doffy carrying Ceasar while extremely weaken by Fuji. 



> ALSO NOTE 4: consider robin's hands messing up with law's sword swing...and her hands are faster at poping than his sword swing.  consider franky throwing a rain of bullets and blitzing lazers, then coups de vent. consider brook being able to regain his body back after being cut by ope-ope no mi *(unless radio knife maybe)*, also consider robins big hands and clones. They not getting low diffed.


Yes, 
Robin's hands popping aren't fast then Law's sword swing 
Franky's bullets get shambled.
And anything Law cuts he controls via Tact.
Low-mid diff



> ALSO NOTE 5: *on a grassy field, there is NOT allot of terrain that law can use to shamble himself or others with*, unless others do some destruction or use some projectiles.


hurr durr I dunno grass maybe? 



> ALSO NOTE 6: *law will NOT be able to use 'scan' to take nami and usopp's weapon so easily if they were moving, or hidden by a mirage/smoke star*.


If they're inside the room which they will be,
Shambles with grass 

I think I'm done here; I refuse to continue this since obviously you just don't get it :rude


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 14, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> No



lol i used wrong words, vergo is awesome, i just hate how the 1 hit k.o that law did made law overestimated. vergo helped him do it.



> Ok apparently what I'm saying isn't getting through to you. Allow me to use an example
> What's more impressive;
> Law slashing a slow person mid charge?
> Or Law slashing a fast person mid charge?
> The reason why he's so hard to hit is because of his smoke



wait how does the smoke make it harder. still, law still didnt cut smoker at physical/charging distance even though smoker CQC and CoA is not as strong as vergo's.



> Yeah, except Law can hit all of them at the same time?



lol that'd be nice, i still need to see the post time skip nami do it. pretty sure can surround law and one of them only will use them thunder clouds. maybe just hide inside usopp giant smoke screen and launch thunder. the smoke screen is really big..i dont remember what chapter/episode he did it though but you can definitly run inside it for awhile.



> Acceptable, except Franky's slow attacks aren't getting to law.
> Low-mid,



true; they wont reach him, he can easily dodge but the purpose is slowing and stalling down law. he cant shamble that many bullets at a time, specially that there are few things to shamble at (idk how grass counts, he never shambled with ground dust before)



> They won't be moving much when they're cut in half from the start of the battle.
> And refer back to the OP he's blood lusted.



when nami, usopp, robin and franky attack, they barely move from their spot. only usopp and maybe nami need legs to run.



> Law closes the gap by using shambles on grass?



explain please how 



> Please tell me I'm reading this wrong.
> A cut in half Nami and Usopp are giving Law a low diff? no.
> Shambles their weapons with grass. If Chopper tries to run shambles him.
> He's not distracting Law in the least bit,
> The same Law that ran away from Doffy carrying Ceasar while extremely weaken by Fuji.



again low diff means you are forced to to move, dodge and be careful. doesnt have to get hit by alot of blows, or even bleed. but you definitly take atleast one hit. be it nami's wind/thunder/usopps plants smell/impact wolf/ dial explosion while hidden in smoke screen/ traps arsenal/ maybe chopper horns/ chilli on the mouth 
idk whatever annoying enough makes law feel that he need to blitz them instantly.



> Yes,
> Robin's hands popping aren't fast then Law's sword swing
> Franky's bullets get shambled.
> And anything Law cuts he controls via Tact.
> Low-mid diff



robin hands are fast enough to slow law's slash down and reduce its arc size. he is not doing a 360 and her hands are there. i'm talking about robin using her hands to slow down his sword from the beginning (since he always start by drawing it)

can he tact humans too? they will still atk tho but very limited.



> hurr durr I dunno grass maybe?



explain please agian lol, law never used the ground. and idk how he will know which grass peices are cut from those stuck to the ground.



> If they're inside the room which they will be,
> Shambles with grass



they can hide like g-5 guys behind a mountain (smoke screen in this case)



> I think I'm done here; I refuse to continue this since obviously you just don't get it :rude



i think i'm done too, i've looked at law from every perspective and cannot see a no diff for weak trio and low dif for mid trio. maybe you underestimating the strawhats due to their low screen time lately.

weak trio low dif.
mid trio mid to high dif at MAX if they were lucky.

this will go to nowhere, we need to see the strawhats doing something again.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 15, 2014)

@ zenieth.

I agree that Law is significantly more powerful than them, but I'm not sure that I would say vastly.  Particularly in comparison to Chopper.

Yes, though, they can adapt.

@ Hancock.

-The mountain was attached to the facility.  I see no reason to believe that they can't move out of a facility of that size.  I realize that they wouldn't do that in seconds, but it's not like they're just sitting ducks.

-Yes, but they were surprised attacked by Law.  That doesn't apply to a fight where they know that Law is trying to attack them.  He does have to aim.  He can't aim wildly and hit them in a specific point, and they're capable of dodging the specific point he's aiming at.  Arguably not long enough to win the fight, but long enough to not be defeated in seconds.

-Vergo's very fast, but that doesn't mean that you have to be faster than him to land a blow on him, unless he's clearly trying to dodge the blow.  Law was already setting up Room prior to the panel in which Vergo is heading towards him.  So, as far as we know, Law already had it set up or at least started to set it up before Vergo even started heading towards him.  We don't see the distance between them during the panel in which we see Vergo heading towards him.  Vergo wasn't attempting to speed blitz Law.  He was heading towards him knowing that there was a good chance that Law would land a blow on him.  However, he thought that Law's Haki wouldn't be powerful enough to cut him.

-Being that this is Manga/Anime, I don't go by real life science/physics.  My point is to say that it's a very fast technique that they have dodged while being significantly weaker than they are currently.

-A PX, Smoker, and Fujitora.

It's all jiggy.


----------

